# Finally my fake rock build



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok after alot of looking watching an searching I've decided to make a start went today an got some space foam so started out with 2 of these,










I then cut 1 sheet in half and then trimmed it to the size of the viv










Next up was to start marking out what each part was getting. I.e moist box, hide etc


















































Well that's it so far gonna spend another few hours at it tonight


----------



## ReptileRoss (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck with the background, looking good so far : victory:
I used the same spaceboard for one of mine, works pretty well!


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok so got back at it









You can see in this pic I made an additional entrance into the hide










































Entrance to moist box


















Moist box and another very dark hide











Top of moist box removable to ensure it's always moist










Lid in place with imitation rock as handle


































The pile of rubbish well some of it lol










Now just to pva it cover in play sand then seal with another coat of pva! That just leaves the background now!


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent stuff, I wish i'd made more hides for mine but mine s more backgruond and less floor messing, yours looks awesome


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Well tbh I'm not happy with the bak being so flat plain and boring so I've added an extra few bits on top an at the front I'm also going to use a bit of 1/4 mm ply for the back with some detail so as not to loose much floor space since the vivs r only going to b approx1ft high


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

It must be a terrible job lol 87 views and 4 comments 2 of which r mine lol either terrible job or no1 likes me


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Are you going to be making this all removable? Because if not you're going to have fun trying to clean inside those caves if they poop..haha.


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea well the whole lot will lift out but I have found with all my leos they alway poo in the left hand front corner by the glass lol that's all of them no matter watt viv they r in so that area will be either sand or chippings


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

I wanna see it completely finished!
I like all the mini tunnelly bits, they should love it


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Me too lol well I've almost finished covering in grout so I'll take a pic when that's done probably tonight then let it dry till tomorrow nite and start applying the sand! Thanks for all the comments 


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good, nice to see you're giving your chaps plenty of places to hide : victory:

Jay


----------



## superdeano (Aug 25, 2010)

nice job there. i am thinking of doing this when i get a bigger viv for my beardie after xmas. :notworthy::notworthy:

thanks for the idea xD


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Cheers guys though jay it was you that gave me most of my inspiration I'd love to get a lighting setup like urs


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

looks great mate.

i love it how when i first joined just over a year ago. we was all using polyboard to do this. and now everyone is using space board. it gives a much better result and far less mess than poly does. amazing how things have come along in just a year! 

no more annoying white poly balls turning up 6 months after you made it!


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol well the space board does still leave a bit of a mess


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

deevtec said:


> Cheers guys though jay it was you that gave me most of my inspiration I'd love to get a lighting setup like urs


Thanks, glad I gave you some ideas : victory:

Jay


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok guys I have been a bit lazy and neglected this that's it back at it tomorrow try an get it finished


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

looking good


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok well I've just spent today covering it in layers of PVA and play sand will get more pics up when it has hardened


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Almost done 


































U can see a bit that's shiny just trying to see what it would look like all sealed in pva! As 4 rock colours any1 any ideas 4 paint?


----------



## M reptile (Jan 29, 2011)

good work i like it a lot: victory:


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

Cheers should hopefully have it fitted in the next week or so an have the 2nd 1 started still waiting on the glass to finish the stack


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

its looking really good now


----------

